# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Chợ nổi Long Xuyên (An Giang) - cho noi long xuyen an giang

## thietht

Chợ nổi trên sông là nét đặc trưng văn hoá của vùng đồng bằng sông Cửu Long. Chợ nổi ở Long Xuyên từ lâu đã trở thành cái tên quen thuộc trong vùng. Chợ nằm trên sông Hậu thuộc địa phận phường Mỹ Phước, thành phố Long Xuyên, tỉnh An Giang. Nơi đây tập trung hàng trăm ghe xuồng neo đậu san sát trên sông, sinh hoạt, và buôn bán quanh năm suốt tháng.



Hằng ngày, mới tờ mờ sáng, ở khu vực bến sông này, hàng trăm ghe xuồng nối đuôi nhau tụ tập san sát. Chợ nổi là nơi chỉ có thương lái trên bờ và trên sông buôn bán với nhau. Ai bán loại nào sẽ treo hàng đó trên cây sào cao để khách dễ nhận biết. Hàng hoá được buôn bán chủ yếu là nông sản. Những thương lái trên sông đi khắp cắc nơi trong vùng mua hàng về đây bán lại cho các thương lái trên bờ.



Hàng hoá ở chợ nổi Long Xuyên nhiều nhất là các loại hoa màu như: rau, dưa, cà, cải, bí, khoai...Trong khi chợ nổi Ba Càng (thị xã Ngã Bảy, tỉnh Hậu Giang), chợ nổi Cái Răng (thành phố Cần Thơ) thì có nhiều trái cây như: cam, bưởi, xoài mà đặc biệt nhất là bưởi Năm Roi. Còn chợ nổi Cái Bè (huyện Cái Bè, tỉnh Tiền Giang) thì có nhiều loại trái cây theo mùa như: nhãn, chôm chôm, sầu riêng, cam sành, xoài cát Hoà Lộc ... Ngoài các mặt hàng nông sản, khách đi chợ còn có thể dùng điểm tâm với các món: bánh canh, bánh tầm, bánh bò, hủ tiếu, chè đậu đỏ, cà phê...do các cô gái chèo xuồng phục vụ tận nơi.



Chợ nổi Long Xuyên họp hầu như suốt cả ngày và đông đúc quanh năm suốt tháng. Trong khi chợ nổi Cái Bè thì hầu như chỉ họp đông đúc  từ khoảng 1 - 2 giờ khuya đến 4 - 5 giờ sáng. Còn chợ nổi Ba Càng thì chỉ họp vào buổi sáng sớm, khoảng 9 giờ, chợ đã bắt đầu tan.

Treo gì bán nấy, nói sao bán vậy, đó là bản tính của thương nhân miền Tây. Ở Chợ nổi hầu như không có chuyện nói thách giá. Không thách giá thì cũng không có chuyện trả giá, không cò kè bớt một thêm hai, nói sao bán vậy. Đặc biệt, ở chợ nổi Long Xuyên, khi chiều về, mọi sinh hoạt tạm lắng xuống, vẳng đâu đó trên sông, những thương nhân ngẫu hứng ngâm nga một vài câu vọng cổ, hay mấy điệu hò sông nước thật trữ tình.




(Sưu tầm)


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour khám phá mùa nước nổi An Giang* - *Tour kham mua nuoc noi An Giang*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch An Giang* - *tour du lich An Giang*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch An Giang click vào *du lịch An Giang* - *du lich An Giang*
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour Mekong – Du lich & khám phá 13 tỉnh Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long* - *Tour Mekong - Du lich & kham pha 13 tinh Dong Bang Song Cuu Long*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## Alyaj

Tấp nập nhộn nhịp ghê
Đến đây chắc ồn ào náo nhiệt lắm

----------


## Woona

Sầm uất ghê
Chưa được đi chợ nổi bao giờ cả mà cũng sợ lắm vì hem biết bơi

----------

